

We Need a Fixer (Not Just a Maker) Movement - hexis
http://www.wired.com/opinion/2013/06/qq_thompson/

======
dossy
Inexpensive labor will ensure that the "fixer" mentality that was strong up
through the 1980s and even into the 1990s is long gone.

Back in the day when you paid $300-500 for an appliance or consumer
electronics and could get it repaired for $35-70, it made sense. Today, labor
rates put repairs at $90-120 for products that retail new for $150.

------
wmat
Personally I love fixing things, it's like a a big puzzle.

